# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Metaballs (or something)

## Merri

Just thought posting this here as well (with minor modifications). Some people said they couldn't do this any faster. So, I made a faster version and fixed some bugs and here it is.

Both source and compiled EXE are included.

----------


## Cade

Thats really nice

----------


## Merri

Sorry for this being commented in Finnish, but thought I'd share this as well  :Smilie:  Again, source and compiled exe included.

----------


## Merri

I just had to play a little bit more: here we have something fast and cool.

And sorry again: the comments are in Finnish  :Frown:

----------


## Venom555

That's absolutely beautiful! I had no idea that such a brightness was possible... Could you tell me a bit about these 'Metaballs'?

----------


## Merri

I only know they're somehow related to electromagnetic fields. My real knowledge on them isn't strong, as this code was based on code by other author(s), I just did the optimization and played around with it a little, resulting to those two latter codes.

Google can answer better to the question than I can

On the visual side, that is just about normal. I only made the palette slightly blue so it isn't just plain grey - it looks more effective that way  :Smilie:

----------

